# RiRi ♥ MAC Fall - October 2013



## Richelle83 (Sep 23, 2013)

Place all of your *RiRi  MAC Fall Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.



​ 
Check out *RiRi  MAC Fall* discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## maybeline46 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

LIPSTICK TALK THAT TALK
  FACE CREAM DIAMONDS
  BLUSH GOOD GIRL GONE BAD


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## rena10 (Oct 9, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I LOVE THE GGGB BLUSH....Just got mine yesterday...omg so pretty on mu nc 42 skin!!


----------



## BeautyIcon (Nov 10, 2013)

Powder Blush Duo, Hibiscus Kiss
  Talk That Talk Lipstick
  Extended Play Lash


----------



## Shylamoma (Dec 10, 2013)

These colors look great on your complexion! They look like you can make them very versatile when you pair them with different lip liners and gloss. Werq!!!


----------

